# White Plains 9/8



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll be looking for a calling male azureus. Willing to trade two females appx 1 year old. 

I have 4 red galact froglets and 2 yellow available.
Also willing to sell the two females azureus.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ems1016 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have orange isos and dwarf grey isis for sale. Large quantities. $8 each.

Also, have F1s Blue Jeans from wild caught frogs I bought from Oz. $200 each. Dark beautiful reds; go here to see them:

Blue Jeans For Sale Photos by emsinker | Photobucket

I will only be going to this show if somebody buys the frogs there.

Ed


----------



## bastimentos (Jun 23, 2012)

I dont have a table but I do have 4 varadero and a siquirres pumilio pair that I can deliver to WP if their is interest.


----------



## Polypodium (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi All,

I am looking to buy an Exo Terra stand for a 24" x 18" glass terrarium. If someone is going to be at the show selling or can bring one to sell please contact me via PM.

Thanks!

Gary


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Will have these at a friend's table, also a possibly a sexed pair of Brent Brock Nicaraguan Blue jeans as well. 

I have 4 sexed pairs of siquirres black jeans
$450/pair Kevin Moser line
these are F2s and F3s 
12-16 months old. 

Can deliver at White Plains or Frogday

Pics of one of my male and Female--Parents not for sale



Stop by and Check them out and buy a pair or 2!!


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

I have 4 jungle dawn 13w $20 ea or $75 for all 4. 2 exo terra compact tops 18", 1 exo terra compact top nano, 1 jungle dawn 9w $ 20. 1 exo terra natural light cfl 13w, 1 exo terra reptile uvb150 cfl 13w.
1 5 GALLON with false bottom and glass top, 
1 exo terra 18 cube drilled with false bottom glass top. 
4 yellow galact froglets 2 mootw


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joshbaker14t (Jun 11, 2012)

joshbaker14t said:


> I have 4 jungle dawn 13w $20 ea or $75 for all 4. 2 exo terra compact tops 18", 1 exo terra compact top nano, 1 jungle dawn 9w $ 20. 1 exo terra natural light cfl 13w, 1 exo terra reptile uvb150 cfl 13w.
> 1 5 GALLON with false bottom and glass top,
> 1 exo terra 18 cube drilled with false bottom glass top.
> 4 yellow galact froglets 2 mootw
> ...


Leds all sold. Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

